# Holly at 3 weeks



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Holly is becoming cuter and cuter. i can't wait till I can bring her home. Lots of pink items to spoil her but clicker training book on its way for her training!!! No clue what to do but have plenty of time to read up on the theory.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Are these from the breeder? Or are you regularly visiting her?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Owwwwwwwww i love her!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What have you got 5 weeks to go ? She looks fab for 3 weeks lovely and chunky and her coat is starting to curl .... oh you proud Mommy x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sry just had to look again,,,,,she has little chubby rolls!!! SO CUTE


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I haven't seen her in the flesh yet but planning to visit at the end of month. Breeder lives about 3 hours away so just too far for regular trips. I would go weekly if I didn't have 5 and 8 year old boys that get so over excited about Holly I can't subject them to the drive. Hubby is working away at the moment - as usual.....lol.

Holly is staying with the breeder for an extra couple of weeks which was my husbands rule for getting her as he feels with my health issues I can't cope with a puppy and the boys!!!! Still as I said to Lisa (the breeder) better to wait a little longer than not be able to have her at all. It will kill me knowing her siblings are being collected on June 11th and I will still be without my Holly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She will be yours soon. aww she is just lovely.


----------



## redcockapoo (Apr 4, 2011)

She is so cute and will be worth every minute of the wait!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is lovely!! Am loving the pics, keep em coming when you get them  xx


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Clicker training is a lot of fun! I clicker trained my 2 miniature horses for a while there. I'm sure it would be a similar way that the dogs are trained.

Your puppy is adorable, bet you can't wait!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

We are going to visit her, I am so excited that my husband has agreed to the trip. Its about 3 1/2 hours to get there but it will be worth it. My sons are really excited too and know that it will be at least a 2 DVD tip each way (they are only 5 and 8 so long trips are given a DVD rating of how many films they will be able to watch before we get to our destination). They still want to go so we are, spoken to Lisa (the breeder) this morning to firm up Saturday 28th. I can't wait to see my baby in the flesh. i did speak to her on the phone this morning......lol

As soon as i get pics I put them straight on so stand by for this weeks update xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, sweet! If she is staying for two weeks after her siblings have been picked up, she will be more adjusted to life on her own by the time you get her, so you'd imagine she might not do as much crying at night time etc as she woudl have done if you'd got her earlier. There's always a silver lining!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous and clicker training really easy as we started this with Beau last Tuesday and she had learnt to come to the clicker sound by Wednesday morning. Good luck


----------

